# Mcs?



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

What can people tell me about them. We're currently with A2Z but there's no work lately with them up here in Vermont. You'd think we'd get a buttload of wints.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Have you been getting a lot of emails lately? I get 3 or four a week from Nats and others looking for contractors. Most are the bargain basement hacks though.


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

We worked for Buczek before A2Z, and my partner was with integrated before, but then she left when she found out how big of jerks they were. We've signed on with mcs, but I wanted to see what people thought of them. Safeguard emails weekly, but from what I've seen they're a nightmare. Buczek was great for our area and paid us on time which sucks that they fizzled.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Look for who is now maintaining Buczek properties. And work for them ?


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

"

Look for who is now maintaining Buczek properties. And work for them ? "


Why so you can at some point in the future get stiffed again ...I would encourage no one to be a sub unless they got paid once finished ... let it be the regional problem to carry the float .. let them pay to qc it .. aint my problem how they figure it out ... we need to stop giving these nationals the one stop regional to pass on the problem for a short term while no one either regional or national cares if who is doing the work gets paid...nationals just turn a blind eye to crappy performance over load the regional let them hang themselves and then they turn them off and we all move on to the next want to be regional with maybe even the same people new name ... nah ,,,


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Buczek was the problem not altisource. A company I worked for while working with Buczek now has Buczek carrington work. And I know the company that took over altisource Buczek work in my area that pays on time


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

magpie said:


> We worked for Buczek before A2Z, and my partner was with integrated before, but then she left when she found out how big of jerks they were. We've signed on with mcs, but I wanted to see what people thought of them. Safeguard emails weekly, but from what I've seen they're a nightmare. Buczek was great for our area and paid us on time which sucks that they fizzled.


I think IMS out of Muncie Indiana has Vermont for MCS.


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

Integrated does/did a lot of work here, they do crappy hack jobs and I believe mcs subs out work to them, or did here. The last 2 properties we've been to the lock change was done so poorly that all I had to do was kick in the door. I actually had to kick the door to get into the house because the LAST contractor didn't put the right keys in the lockbox! Then I had to fix their screw ups, then you get told you didn't have enough pictures!


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

magpie said:


> I actually had to kick the door to get into the house because the LAST contractor didn't put the right keys in the lockbox!


There are better and more professional ways to gain entry than "kicking the door in" no matter what the reason is.


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

More of a.push than a hard kick. But when it's that unsecured wouldn't you test the force it takes for a squatter to get in? This was clearly unsecured. Methods, not so professional I do agree.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

magpie said:


> More of a.push than a hard kick. But when it's that unsecured wouldn't you test the force it takes for a squatter to get in? This was clearly unsecured. Methods, not so professional I do agree.[/QU
> 
> 
> until the people next door see someone kicking in the door and calls the cops and the cops ask who you're contracted through and call to tell them there was a call that you kicked in the door and you lose your contract.. there are more professional ways to get in the house.. squatters can throw a rock through the window and get in.. are you going to throw rocks through the window to test the window? come on meow, if you're a contractor then you should have the knob locks for your area in stock to have ALL the keys and not have to rely on the keys in the lock box.. if you don't spend the $100 to buy at least one knob lock of each code and you would have all the proper keys.. not to sound like an a-hole, but dang


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

We did have keys, the lock change and door was so badly mutilated the door would "open" but not really. But I completely see your point and yeah it was a dumb, non professional move. I'm a rookie, kinda. And that's why I'm here, to get the best advice (even if I'm doing a hole crap and need to be called out on it) 

I guess my original point was, we take our time to make sure our jobs are done and if we screw something up, we fix it. It sucks when you go into a house and the door is unsecured because of certain companies telling their contractors it's ok to half-ass it. But I'm learning everyday, and thanks to y'all for calling me out. It was a stupid move :sad:


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

magpie said:


> We did have keys, the lock change and door was so badly mutilated the door would "open" but not really. But I completely see your point and yeah it was a dumb, non professional move. I'm a rookie, kinda. And that's why I'm here, to get the best advice (even if I'm doing a hole crap and need to be called out on it)
> 
> I guess my original point was, we take our time to make sure our jobs are done and if we screw something up, we fix it. It sucks when you go into a house and the door is unsecured because of certain companies telling their contractors it's ok to half-ass it. But I'm learning everyday, and thanks to y'all for calling me out. It was a stupid move :sad:


I'm not trying to give you a hard time. We all have been told to do shady work but when something goes wrong the company with put the blame on you. And you will have to pay not them. You can always say no its your company. Atleast you fix it, many don't. I give you props for that. Just sayin watch your back. There are always neighbor's watching and ready to call in.


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*So you wouldn't recomend integrated?*



magpie said:


> Integrated does/did a lot of work here, they do crappy hack jobs and I believe mcs subs out work to them, or did here. The last 2 properties we've been to the lock change was done so poorly that all I had to do was kick in the door. I actually had to kick the door to get into the house because the LAST contractor didn't put the right keys in the lockbox! Then I had to fix their screw ups, then you get told you didn't have enough pictures!


They contacted me today. That sweet sounding southern accent on the girl could probably get me a little stupid. She was supposed to send me the vendor package, but I didn't get it yet. Naturally no sweet accent is going to get me to work for free, but maybe a little cheaper.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

magpie said:


> Integrated does/did a lot of work here, they do crappy hack jobs and I believe mcs subs out work to them, or did here. The last 2 properties we've been to the lock change was done so poorly that all I had to do was kick in the door. I actually had to kick the door to get into the house because the LAST contractor didn't put the right keys in the lockbox! Then I had to fix their screw ups, then you get told you didn't have enough pictures!


IMS does suck because they just hire anyone who will answer the add.

MCS loves them because they cover large areas and entire states. The key to this business is coverage not quality the quicker you figure that out the better you will do.

I am not condoning hack work just saying the client is more focused on coverage then quality.

Also ther has never been a door I couldn't get into without kicking. You need to get on youtube and find some other ways to gain access.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*How's their pricing.*



Craigslist Hack said:


> IMS does suck because they just hire anyone who will answer the add.
> 
> MCS loves them because they cover large areas and entire states. The key to this business is coverage not quality the quicker you figure that out the better you will do.
> 
> ...



They sent me the paperwork, but no pricing. I sent a request for it, but no reply.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

IMS in Muncie Indiana? There was another company working out of Muncie that is belly up and owing a lot of people, wonder how many of those fools are now IMS?


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

I know they owe my other friend thousands. Emptied her queue and stopped taking her calls.!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I probably won't work for them anyway.*



magpie said:


> I know they owe my other friend thousands. Emptied her queue and stopped taking her calls.!


I contact just about one of the companies looking for contractors in my area just to see what they are up to. I like to know who is who. There are very few worth my time, or anyone else's for that matter. You also hear the horror stories about being owed thousands everyday, and while it does happen, I also find that many so called contractors bring it on themselves.


----------

